# Was brauch ich für ne greenwall? (material)



## zg peripherals (8. Juli 2002)

Hi,

kann mir ein grenwall-spezialist mal bitte ein paar tipps geben, wie ich am effektivsten eine greenwall herstelle. reicht ein stoff, oder muss es eine folie sein. welcher farbton genau und welche helligkeit, dürfen schatten zu sehen sein, oder nicht. Wie weit sollte man von der Wand entfernt stehen. wie gross soll sollte sie mind. sein. wie teuer ist das ungefähr, kann die wand leichte wellen haben... usw,. und so fort... 

also, wenn ihr mir bitte die wichtigsten tipps geben würdet, wäre ich euch sehr dankbar!!!

zg


----------



## goela (9. Juli 2002)

Hi,
es gab hier schon mal einen Thread wegen "Bluebox".

Schau mal unter:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=17775&perpage=15&pagenumber=2

Dort hat Brecht auch einen Link wegen einer Bluebox angegeben:
http://www.seanet.com/~bradford/bluscrn.html

Fürs Material für Deine Greenbox würde ich Stoff nehmen, alleine schon wegen den Reflexionen und ausserdem kannst Du den Stoff besser ausleuchten!

Aber schau Dir doch einfach mal den Thread und den Link an!

Vielleicht hilft es weiter!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. August 2002)

Hehe Göli du wirst ja ne richtige Linkremembermaschine. 

Ist ja ein Superservice, den du da leistest, sollte belohnt werden *zuZGPherischau*


----------



## zg peripherals (4. August 2002)

die schnellste antwort dieses forums: danke goela.


----------

